# how do I split pvc pipe?



## 3SistersFarm (Dec 24, 2005)

I tried cutting the PVC on my table saw, wasn't even and jammed my table saw OFTEN! There has to be a better and an easier way that I just don't know about. 
I want to use the halves as a feeder for my chickens and guineas so it has to be even and smooth. 
Thanks,
TEE


----------



## ericjeeper (Feb 25, 2006)

take a piece of 2x6 about 16 inches long.. throw the saw to a 45 degree angle.. set the blade depth to about 1.125 deep.. then center the cut in the board..this will make a trough you can clamp to the tablesaw.. and then you can slide the round pipe through the groove to keep it from rolling on you and binding the saw. I am gathering you are cutting each piece of pvc twice top and bottom rather than trying to cut both top and bottom at once? many other ways to accomplich this feat.. but this should work for you.
.


----------



## wy_white_wolf (Oct 14, 2004)

Bandsaw would work the best. 

for a table saw, screw a board to one side to keep it from turning that will run against the fence.


----------



## clovis (May 13, 2002)

Sawzall? Might work in a jam.


----------



## 3SistersFarm (Dec 24, 2005)

thanks I will try the cradle idea to keep the PVC from turning on me, perhaps then I will get a clean straight cut without it binding on me. It was the 2nd cut that kept binding so much, the first cut went pretty smooth. 
TEE


----------



## tiogacounty (Oct 27, 2005)

I used to work in a custom stair and millwork shop. We frequently cut all kinds of expensive posts and things in half. The best way is to screw a board to the side. This will give you a straight cut. Then you flip the piece over and cut the other side. For pvc, mount a fine tooth blade backwards and wear ear and eye protection. Good luck.


----------



## spam4einstein (Sep 11, 2005)

Just a tip for you.

you have to glue any pieces (joints and end caps) on first, before you cut. Otherwise they wont stick.


----------



## Blu3duk (Jun 2, 2002)

when i cut my pvc i used for the chicken brooder, i did not cut a true half, and i set the saw for barely the depth of the wall thickness of the pvc which helps greatly in keeping the pipe from rolling. Also i set the fence so that the edge of the saw actually did the cutting away of the pvc which also helped in keeping it from rolling i took out just about a third of the material and kept my run to about 30 inches..... but the other ideas are pretty goodand i like the idea of a cradle too, i might actually make one that i run the saw up thru and and keep it up against the fence to keep everything plumb..... of course this isnt recomended for them what dont have common sense about cutting the material out first to complete the jig...

William


----------

